# Physik: Optische Täuschungen



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2016)

*Physik: Optische Täuschungen*

Ich lese schon seit Jahren mit Freude alle möglichen Artikel zu optischen Täuschungen, darum würde ich hier gerne ein Thema starten, in dem wir alle ein wenig sammeln. Eben z.B. stieß ich auf diese wirklich verblüffenden Spiegel mit ganz tollen Eigenschaften.

*Wie Spiegel aus Kreisen Ecken machen*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oWfFco7K9v8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Quelle: Wie Spiegel aus Kreisen Ecken machen | SciViews



Und hier für alle, die genug gegrübelt haben, die wissenschaftliche Erklärung:
link: Ambiguous Cylinder Illusion by Make_Anything - Thingiverse


----------



## Gast20170724 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Physik: Optische Täuschungen*

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, so etwas zu sehen.

Allerdings bin ich jetzt zu müde, um hier noch einen produktiven Post zu schreiben. Vielleicht morgen....also heute.....wenn die Nacht vorbei ist.


----------



## Simita (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Physik: Optische Täuschungen*

Immer wieder schön zu sehen wie unser Hirn uns verarscht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Physik: Optische Täuschungen*



Simita schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön zu sehen wie unser Hirn uns verarscht


Naja, diese Filter im Gehirn, die ständig nach bekanntem suchen und zuordnen ist mit eine der größten Rechenleistungen. Das es nicht ganz fehlerfrei abgeht und Täuschungen möglich sind, halte ich für hinnehmbar, wenn ich dagegen vergleiche, wie wenig z.B. autonom fahrende Fahrzeuge von Ihrer Umgebung verstehen.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Physik: Optische Täuschungen*

Greift das Hirn nicht auf Bekanntes zurück um Leistung zu sparen? Eine Neubewertung jeder Situation wäre mMn. eine enorme Rechenleistung.


----------



## JaniZz (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Physik: Optische Täuschungen*

1 DAS HAT NICHTS MIT DEM HIRN ZU TUN

16. Oktober 2016, 21:02 von*Gast

Die Erklärung hat nichts mit dem Gehirn zu tun. Das Objekt hat nur eine ganz spezielle Form die aus unterschiedlichen Blickwinkel so aussieht. Der Spiegel zeigt uns nur einen zusätzlichen Blickwinkel. Das Gehirn wird also nicht getäuscht. Es liegt keine Sinnestäuschung vor.


Ohne jetzt genauer drauf einzugehen,  diesem Kommentar kann ich zustimmen. 

Da wird doch nichts getäuscht es sind einfach 2 verschiedene Perspektiven, eines nicht symmetrischen Gegenstands.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Physik: Optische Täuschungen*

Ja, das ganze nennt man dann optische Täuschung und liegt einem faulen Hirn zu Grunde, dass auf Bekanntes zurückgreift.

"Optische Täuschungen beruhen auf der Tatsache, dass die Wahrnehmung subjektiv ist und vom Gehirn beeinflusst wird."

Quelle: Optische Tauschung – Wikipedia

Und hier gibts ne schicke Sammlung.

Optische Tauschungen & Sehphanomene


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Physik: Optische Täuschungen*



JaniZz schrieb:


> ...Es liegt keine Sinnestäuschung vor.....


Doch, weil das Gehirn auf Basis des oberen Randes die Schatten der Seitenflächen interpretiert. 
Mal wird derselbe Schatten als Zylinder, mal als rechteckig interpretiert. Genau darum geht es ja, 
dass die Gestaltung des Randes den Eindruck verändert.


----------



## flotus1 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Physik: Optische Täuschungen*

Hat sich da etwa jemand als Galileo-Zuschauer geoutet 
Und ich mich somit ebenfalls


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Physik: Optische Täuschungen*

Lief letzte Woche, hab ich gehört.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Physik: Optische Täuschungen*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Hat sich da etwa jemand als Galileo-Zuschauer geoutet
> Und ich mich somit ebenfalls


Ich habe es hier gesehen, steht auch im Anfangsbeitrag:
SciViews | Die besten Wissenschaftsvideos

Habt ihr ähnliche verblüffende Dinge? Ich fand z.B. früher die versteckten 3D-Bildchen klasse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://www.lach-forum.de/userpix/2_bild01_1.jpg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Physik: Optische Täuschungen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doch, weil das Gehirn auf Basis des oberen Randes die Schatten der Seitenflächen interpretiert.
> Mal wird derselbe Schatten als Zylinder, mal als rechteckig interpretiert. Genau darum geht es ja,
> dass die Gestaltung des Randes den Eindruck verändert.



Zum einen ist diese Interpretation aber eine aktive Leistung und kein Rückgriff auf bekanntes, zum anderen ist die Gestaltung des Randes nur ein kleiner Teil des ganzen. Viel wichtiger ist die Grundsituation: Durch die menschliche Hand und die Bewegungen beim Auf- und Abbau weiß das Hirn, dass es sich um räumliche Objekte vor einem Spiegel handelt (letztere Interpretation ist übrigens leicht nutzbar, um das Gehirn reinzulegen, worum es hier aber nicht geht). Aber die Informationen aus Sehzentrum und Gedächtnis passen nicht dazu: Obwohl Objekte nicht plötzlich auftauchen und verschwinden, hat unser Hirn keine Ahnung, was vor 5 Minuten damit los war und wie sie aus anderen Winkeln aussehen. Und unsere Augen behaupten, wir würden da ein flaches Bild mit verschiedenen geometrischen Figuren in der oberen und unteren Hälfte sehen - dabei weiß doch jedes Kind(ergehirn), dass sich Muster nicht bewegen könnten! In dieser künstlich herbeigeführten Mischsituation versucht unser Hirn dann einen Best-Guess und liegt daneben. Ein realer Zuschauer würde den Trick dagegen dank Stereoskopie und der Fähigkeit, Blickwinkel und -abstand zu variieren sofort entlarven. Umgekehrt würden die meisten Menschen bei einem Standbild, insbesondere wenn die Spiegelkanten darauf nicht zu sehen sind, vermutlich gar nicht auf die Idee kommen, das gezeigte dreidimensional interpretieren zu wollen.

Wesentlich interessanter finde ich da echt rein optische Täuschungen, bei denen trotz vollständiger, richtig vorliegender Informationen das falsche Ergebnis gesehen wird. Ein besonders eindrucksvoller Klassiker, der nicht einmal die Probleme einer 2D/3D-Transformation nutzt, wären zum Beispiel die scheinbar schiefen Linien.
http://www.panoptikum.net/optischetaeuschungen/linien1_2.gif


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Physik: Optische Täuschungen*

Wie ist das bei euch bei der drehenden Frau? Rechte vs linke Gehirnhalfte :: Popularwissenschaftliches

Bei mir ist es so das sie sich im Uhrzeigersinn dreht, sobald ich aber langsam von oben nach unten scrolle und mich millimeter für millitmeter vortaste sehe ich sie auch anders herum drehen. Wenn ich dann wieder die Beine sehe und die Frau komplett im Uhrzeigersinn.

Auch interessant ist wenn man der Frau Linien anzeichnet. Je nach Farbe dreht sie sich bei mir mal links und mal rechts:
Die sich drehende Tanzerin … :: Kurioses & Randstandiges, Medien, Popularwissenschaftliches, Randstandiges


----------



## keinnick (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Physik: Optische Täuschungen*

Das ist verblüffend. Für mich drehte sie sich erst gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Nach dem ich kurz nicht auf das Bild sah und mir stattdessen oben mal den Text in der Beschreibung durchlas, drehte sie sich anschließend plötzlich im Uhrzeigersinn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Physik: Optische Täuschungen*

Für mich quasi immer im Uhrzeigersinn. Mit den Linien hat es kurz in Gegenrichtung geklappt, aber nach einmal blinzeln drehten sich die rechte, linierte Darstellung und die neutrale unveränderlich in Gegenrichtung.
Die Deutung mit dem Gehirnhälften zweifle ich aber mal an, denn irgendwie hab ich mit fast allem intuitiv-musischen so meine Probleme und gehe alles streng analytisch an. .gifs eingeschlossen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Physik: Optische Täuschungen*

Um das Threma mal wieder auszufrischen. Ich freue mich über jede schöne Täuschung.

*Kurvenblindheit*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Physik: Optische Täuschungen*

Hier was zum selber machen...malen/zeichen  ; interessantes Thema





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TnVv3hO8vE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

